# Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard *Update*



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Der Hersteller *"Eastar Trading"* hat in einer Pressemitteilung angeküdigt, eine *Mikrotastatur* auf den Markt zu bringen. 

Das *eLive Micro Keyboard* getaufte Produkt soll in vier verschiedenen Varianten erscheinen. 


Features:

- Maße: 55 x 61 x 12 Millimeter
- Gewicht: ca. 100 Gramm
- beleuchtete Tasten
- Bluetooth oder Funk (2,4GHz-Band)
- Akkulaufzeit: 1 Monat
- Taschenlampe oder Laserpointer
- Touchpad

Gedacht ist das Keyboard für Firmen oder Nutzer von HTPC´s. Durch die größe ist es sogar Wohnzimmer-Ready.

Aufgeladen wird die Tastatur via USB-Kabel. 

Der Preis soll moderate *70€* betragen. Jedoch wird dieser Preis wahrscheinlich je nach Ausstattung varieren. 

Bilder sind wie immer im Anhang!


*Update* 08.11.2010

Das Keyboard ist iPhone & iPad Ready!



> *Connectivity*
> Advanced Bluetooth
> technology makes the
> keyboard be compatible with
> ...


 
Ein Bild des Newsletters ist im Anhang.

*Update* 24.11.2010

Das kleine Keyboard soll Ende November im Handel erhältlich sein.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Eastar Trading GmbH - Touch The Cooling Future
eLive Micro Keyboard - News Hartware.net
Eastar Trading GmbH - Touch The Cooling Future
http://www.tomshardware.de/Eastar-eLive-KB250-Keyboard-Bluetooth,news-244929.html


----------



## feldspat (4. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

genau sowas habe ich gesucht!
man das wäre eine feine sache, wenns gut klappt.
auch wenn sie etwas teuer ist.


----------



## Iceananas (4. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

Sogar mit Touchpad, endlich ein Hersteller, der nachdenkt. Und beleuchtete Tasten sind als Gimmick natürlich auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Norman (4. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

Ich finde die Tastatur auch ziemlich gut. Zumindest für den HTPC Bereich

Ist das auf dem ersten Bild unten rechts noch ein USB Anschluss, würde ich sehr praktisch finden auch wenn er evtl. schlecht plaziert wurde.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*



.norman´ schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tastatur auch ziemlich gut. Zumindest für den HTPC Bereich
> 
> Ist das auf dem ersten Bild unten rechts noch ein USB Anschluss, würde ich sehr praktisch finden auch wenn er evtl. schlecht plaziert wurde.


 

Ja, das ist ein USB-Anschluss.

Die Tastatur wird über USB aufgeladen.

Ich werde das noch ergänzen.


----------



## Ahab (4. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

Sehr schick! Endlich mal ein würdiger (!) Gegner für die Dinovo Mini.


----------



## coolgate (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

ich würde dies jedenfalls zulegen für mein HTPC, wenn dies auch mein iPhone4 per bluetooth verbinden lässt , für mich ist es aber wichtig, dass dies in deutscher version ist!


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*



coolgate schrieb:


> ich würde dies jedenfalls zulegen für mein HTPC, wenn dies auch mein iPhone4 per bluetooth verbinden lässt , für mich ist es aber wichtig, dass dies in deutscher version ist!


 

Leider ist noch nicht bekannt, wann die Mini-Tastatur auf den deutschen Markt kommt. Sobald sich in der Richtung was ändert, werde ich den Thread aktualisieren.


----------



## Menthe (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

Klingt interessant das Teil, wäre genau das richtige für mich. Hoffe mal das die zeitig auf den Deutschen Markt kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eastar Trading mit eLive Micro Keyboard*

Hab einen Newsletter der Herstellerfirma hinzugefügt.

Das Keyboard ist iPhone und iPad-Ready.

Zitat:



> Connectivity
> Advanced Bluetooth
> technology makes the
> keyboard be compatible with
> ...



Quelle: Eastar Trading GmbH - Touch The Cooling Future


----------



## feldspat (24. November 2010)

Das kleine Keyboard soll Ende November im Handel erhältlich sein.

Habe ich gerade auf Tom's Hardware gelesen.

Quelle: Eastar eLive: Bluetooth-Keyboard mit Touchpad


----------



## dude1989 (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, da hier ja nicht mehr viel geschieht möchte ich mal kurz ein paar Augenblicke meiner Zeit verwenden euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Die Tastatur (welche ich übrigens mittlerweile besitze) befindet sich im deutschen Layout. Ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann, die beste atm. aufm Markt.... hatte schon viele getestet von Logitech bis Keysonic Lösungen alles SCHROTT

Die offizielle Produktseite wäre eLive - easy living , aber Eastar scheint trotzdem noch der "Publisher" bzw. Hersteller zu sein. 

Ich finde es ist ein sehr gelungenes Produkt und ich kann es nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen. 

Eine sehr gut durchstrukturiert und erklärte deutsche Anleitung liegt übrigens auch im Lieferumfang bei. Die Verpackung hat sich, im Gegensatz zum Review auf caseumbau.de auch etwas verändert in positiver Richtung. Das Layout ist komplett deutsch, sprich Strg, Bild auf etc. wurden auch so benannt. Außerdem liegt eine Treiber CD im Lieferumfang bei, auf welcher nochmal eine noch detailliere Anleitung in Farbe als pdf und sich Treiber für den Smartphone betrieb, befinden.

Top Produkt, zum top Preis.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Schickes Teil, mir aber zu klein und zu fummlig.


----------



## dude1989 (2. Februar 2011)

Was verwendest du denn? 
Also ich hatte vorher ne Logitech Edge und war gar nicht zufrieden. Ist zwar sehr groß und erscheint am Anfang praktischer, aber wennste dich mal aufs Sofa oder ins Bett legst, dann nervt son riesen Ding schon und ist aus meiner Sicht nicht sinnvoll. Genauso wie die Keysonic Teile. Nette Idee, auch die Größe ist sehr praktisch... aber jedoch NUR am Schreibtisch, wie ich finde. Son Ding is nichts fürs Bett, Sofa bla. xD Bin da mit dem eLive schon sehr schön bedient.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

die eLive-Micro-Tastatur scheint wirklich gut zu sein.
Bin zwar noch am überlegen, die Trust-Funk-Tastatur steht ebenfalls zur Auswahl, aber wahrscheinlich reicht mir auch die winzige Tastatur von eLive. Von der Couch aus möchte ich eigentlich nicht viel schreiben und die Größe scheint perfekt(neben tollen Features wie beleuchtete Tasten).
Soll ich das Modell mit Funk oder Bluetooth nehmen? (Taschenlampe statt Laserpointer würde ich auch bevorzugen). Vielleicht ist Bluetooth besser, da ich bereits eine Wintech-Funktastatur hatte, die nicht mit dem Microsoft-Gamepad kompatibel war.
Bei Amazon ist leider nur die eLive-Variante mit Bluetooth und Laserpointer gelistet oder die Funk-Variante mit Taschenlampe. Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die Funkvariante vom MS-Pad gestört wird?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

Ich würde Funk nehmen. Bluetooth ist mir ein Stück zu anfällig. 

Hier sind noch ein paar Händler die das gute Stück auf Lager haben. 

Man muss nur schauen, ob die beide da haben.

eLive KB250 Micro Keyboard | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juli 2011)

Für Funk wäre schon fein, obwohl ich wie geschrieben, schon Probleme hatte. Aber eigentlich senden die Geräte doch in unterschiedlichen Bereichen und dürften sich nicht stören oder? War bei der ansonsten guten Wintech-Funktastatur bestimmt(hoffentlich) nur Zufall.
Zu denken gibt mir noch ein wenig, dass das Touchpad nicht multifunktionsfähig ist und die Tastatur anscheinend über keine "mittlere Maustaste" verfügt. Könnte etwas umständlich bzgl. "Weblinks öffnen" etc. werden. 
Vielleicht bestelle ich die Tastatur einfach mal zum Testen.
Obwohl sich über die Bluetooth-Variante in den sechs positiven Amazon-Rezensionen niemand beschwert. Hm.... Die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2011)

> Aber eigentlich senden die Geräte doch in unterschiedlichen Bereichen und dürften sich nicht stören oder?


Eigentlich schon.



> Vielleicht bestelle ich die Tastatur einfach mal zum Testen.


Würd ich auch machen. Du hast ja ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. August 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich die Tastatur, aber Freude kommt leider(noch?) nicht wirklich auf. Das Touchpad soll ja nicht die Wucht sein, aber so etwas habe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erwaret. Bereits unter 720p wischt man sich nen Wolf, um von linker zur rechten Seite zu kommen. Mauszeigergeschwindigkeit steht nun auf Maximum, trägt nicht gerade zur Präzision bei. Zusätzlich läuft der Mauszeiger nach einem gehaltenem Doppelklick(um zu markieren oder scrollen) ab und zu einfach weiter bis zum Bildschirmrand. 

Morgen setze ich den Test fort, vielleicht bekomme noch etwas eingestellt etc..


----------

